# DSL - Lieferzeit



## myplex (29. Juli 2004)

Für können jetzt endlich DSL bekommen.  Aber wie lange brauch 1&1 um zu liefern. Ich weiß es ist eine ganz einfache Frage aber ich habe nicht im Forum oder im Google darüber gefunden.


----------



## schwarzfahrer (5. August 2004)

Ich schätze mal 4 Wochen (eine mehr oder weniger).

Aber ruf doch mal die Hotline an, wenns wer weiss, naja...

0180/560 54 05*
* 12 Ct/Min


----------

